# New Shrewd Nomad Scope



## BowMadinTN (Jan 2, 2010)

The new Nomad, New .015 pin which i found this weekend to be awesome for 3-D. I have been a fan of .010 for quite awhile but am a believer after today.
It has holes drilled/tapped all the way around for any way you choose to locate your pin and light. An LP or similar light will screw right into the scope housing as well.
Great scope, good looking! Lenses are great too! Clear and well made with the ring attached to scew on to the scope, easier to clean/handle and get back on the scope.
I shoot Shrewd scopes and bars because they are superior quality, well made and the customer service is second to none!:thumbs_up


----------



## BowMadinTN (Jan 2, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Looks good Todd


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

I like it a lot. My scope search is over.


----------



## BowMadinTN (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks Josh. Low12, you won't be sorry,i love mine!


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

What power scope lens?


----------



## BowMadinTN (Jan 2, 2010)

5x scope, 2x clarifier is what works for me.


----------



## Barn Burner Strings (Sep 10, 2011)

This is an awesome scope. I just set one up on my friends bow and it's bullet proof, awesome design and top quality glass. IMHO it is on par with any high end scope and lens setup available.


----------



## BowMadinTN (Jan 2, 2010)

Barn Burner said:


> This is an awesome scope. I just set one up on my friends bow and it's bullet proof, awesome design and top quality glass. IMHO it is on par with any high end scope and lens setup available.


 You ain't wrong brother!


----------



## BowMadinTN (Jan 2, 2010)

ttt for the day shift


----------



## BowMadinTN (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey guys, thanks for all the interest in this great new scope. As you've all noticed the website at Shrewd is a mess and Lane said it is for sure on the to do list. Any questions shoot him an email at [email protected] or to place an order or actually ask him any questions before you buy, you can reach him at 540-387-2922. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Looks good.


----------



## BowMadinTN (Jan 2, 2010)

thanks Sage, we're going to make it over there for at least one shoot this year. I've seen pics and heard good things about your course and i'm really looking forward to shooting it.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

BowMadinTN said:


> thanks Sage, we're going to make it over there for at least one shoot this year. I've seen pics and heard good things about your course and i'm really looking forward to shooting it.


Our next 3 shoots are 30 targets, so maybe the TN gang can make the drive. We did Shady Lane a couple weeks ago. It was nice too.


----------



## BowMadinTN (Jan 2, 2010)

I shoot Shady just about every time the gate is open unless i'm out of town. Glad to hear you're not doing that 25 target stuff like west jeff. and some of the other clubs over there. I like Kieth and Chris and all those guys and i love the course but if i drive that far i want to shoot all the foam i can. I wish they were all 40 targets to be honest! A little greedy? No, i just love to shoot and with these gas prices, everyone wants more bang for the buck. That's not just me, that's all i hear around me at the clubs. Doubt you'll see many clubs go to 25 around here, they know better. They still had 91 shooters but there aren't THAT many clubs to pick from. We have quite a few and folks are going to go where they can shoot the most as long as the targets are good.
So much for the Scope thread!LOL! See you guys soon as we can. P.S. Steve has repaired/replaced all vitals at Shady as of this last weekend so the targets are even better now.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

West Jefferson was outvoted at the annual circuit meeting on 25 versus 30 targets. I wasn't able to be there because of my sons AAU basketball tournament. It's not thier fault for sure. They wanted to stay with 30 too.


----------



## BowMadinTN (Jan 2, 2010)

Seems that this scope is a hit for Shrewd! I got alot of replys to these threads via email. Congrats to all the new scope owners who are very satisfied. If you haven't checked these out, be sure not to overlook them when you're ready for a new scope/lens. Contact info is in previous posts of the thread as the website is a little behind all the latest progress up there but they assure me that they're working on it. Until then just shoot them an email or call 'em up, they are all super nice folks and willing to take time to answer questions you may have. Thanks for all the interest!


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Does this scope use the same lens that fits in the other shrewd scopes 3Dxl or whatever its called??? And can you put the lense on the front or the back of the scope???


----------



## Bryce MN (Feb 16, 2012)

Alright... I like the way it looks, but I have never seen one in person. At the risk of irritating fan boys, how does it stack up to the Hogg Father? I just ordered one a couple weeks ago after selling my old rig, wich had an HHA DS-XL5519. I'm especially interested in the .015 pins. The .010s disappeared with a 4x lens and #1 clarifier for me, so I went with the .019s. I wonder how the .015s would work.


----------



## GMBowPro (Dec 21, 2009)

3DBowMaster - Yes this scope uses the same lenses as the 3DXL scopes. You can put the lens in the back of the housing but the lens will need to be reversed in the retainer ring at the factory to work correctly - not a big deal though. If you wanted a center drilled set-up Brian Stokes can make a drilled lens for the Shrewd housings.

Bryce MN - the .015" pin rocks. I am running one of the early prototype pins that Shrewd produced in the NOMAD housing with the pin coming in from the top right of my housing (I'm right handed) and the post simply disappears while the dot stays put. There is green and red fiber available right now but they are trying to get blue done somewhere too.

Call the Shrewd shop if you have any questions, they will be happy to help - as BowMadinTn says "just shoot them an email or call 'em up"

Good luck.


----------



## BowMadinTN (Jan 2, 2010)

bump


----------



## BowMadinTN (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for the answers BowPro, i'm a little behind as i've been down with a locked up back. Been to the Chiro. 4 times this week trying to get back in shape for Augusta. See you guys down there, we're coming Thurs. evening, so i'll see you Friday. You guys and gals (Damon) have a safe trip down.


----------



## GMBowPro (Dec 21, 2009)

We will be there. Hope your back holds up well.
Drive safe.


----------



## Junebughasty (Dec 22, 2008)

Brian Stokes? i heard he is making some awesome lenses! but the price i heard can't be right!! $100 for 2 !!!! if so pm me please!!!


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Just ordered mine today and I'm stoked after reading the good reviews on it. I actually called to order the 3dxl and was informed about this scope and he sold me on it with the .15 pin. They are great people to deal with and I think I am gonna be brand loyal to these guys for scopes for now on. I am not going to be shooting a lense so I just got the small rear sun shield for now and if I decide to shoot a lense I'll end up getting the front sun shield in the future. Keep the reviews coming and I'll post some pics of my rig when I get mine.


----------



## BowMadinTN (Jan 2, 2010)

Bump


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

I just set mine up yesterday... very nice scope!!! Shrewd has excellent customer service!!! I emailed them about a couple of concerns and I was responded back to by the next day!!!!


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Forgot to mention if you are putting this on a CBE sight, order it with a 2 1/2" rod


----------



## GMBowPro (Dec 21, 2009)

As 3D said there are a couple of sights that have longer scope rods than others and may need a longer bolt. Shrewd can supply the longer bolt if needed. You can also remove the screw and nut from the housing and install it directly onto the scope rod if your scope rod is threaded. I have bolted mine direct to the rod and it works great. The housing is cut out to match up with hex or square rods from a variety of manufacturers and this seems to be the way to go - just remember a drop of blue loctite!

I have heard that there will be blue fiber available for the .015" pins in the near future, they are waiting on the fiber vendor to produce it so if you are a fan of blue then the .015" may be the trick!

If there are questions just call Shrewd and they will help you out.


----------

